# Labradors



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a link for the Labrador Retriever Club, there is a Breeder's directory on this site.

NationalLabradorRetrieverClub

Breeder Directory-

NationalLabradorRetrieverClub

Here's the TX info:

Texas
Watercross Kennels
Fernando Somoza
Houston, TX 77024
Email:[email protected]
Phone: 713-819-6494

Alder Creek Labradors
Angie Brown
Athens, TX 75770
Email:[email protected]
Phone: 903-681-4262 

Labrador Retriever Club Listings:

Labrador Retriever

Texas info:

Dallas-Ft. Worth Labrador Retriever Club DFWLRC | Dallas-Fort Worth Labrador Retriever Club
Heart of Texas Labrador Retriever Club Home Page


There are several Labrador Retriever Forums also, you could post Breeder Referral wanted.

_*No idea about any of these Groups, just letting you know they are on the Web.*_

Labrador Retriever Dogs Chat Forum Board - Dogs, Puppies, Photos, Training, Pictures, Rescue Forums

Just Labradors Forum - Labrador Retriever Forum


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Dickendall Labrador Retriever Stud Dogs


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Dickendall Labrador Retriever Stud Dogs


Probably not the best choice if they want a hunting dog.
Try the classifieds on retriever forum. These are working bred dogs and I see some listed for Texas.
Classifieds - Lab Puppies


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

TrailDogs said:


> Probably not the best choice if they want a hunting dog.
> Try the classifieds on retriever forum. These are working bred dogs and I see some listed for Texas.
> Classifieds - Lab Puppies


Very true. But, depending on how far or what they want to do. I know dickendall dogs that hunt.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Labs Bred For Hunting*



kfayard said:


> Very true. But, depending on how far or what they want to do. I know dickendall dogs that hunt.


I noticed that breeding dogs with the qualities necessary for the ability to hunt was in the Dickendall mission statement. 

I don't hunt, but my last dog was a Lab who was almost certainly bred for hunting. (I adopted him.) He was originally from South Carolina and although he is dead, I recently got his pedigree out of curiosity. (It appears undistinguished.)

He was a maniacal dog and I do not know if someone who got him as a puppy could have trained him to hunt. (I got him at age two.) But he positively dwarfs the dogs I see on the Dickendall website.

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome!
Hope your friend finds a wonderful Lab.
There is also a place called the Labrador Retriever Forum, which I think might be helpful!
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I noticed that breeding dogs with the qualities necessary for the ability to hunt was in the Dickendall mission statement.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

TrailDogs said:


> NewfieMom said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that breeding dogs with the qualities necessary for the ability to hunt was in the Dickendall mission statement.
> ...


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

kfayard said:


> TrailDogs said:
> 
> 
> > But, it works both ways. Just because you get a hunting dog, doesn't mean they will be worth a darn either....
> ...


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

TrailDogs said:


> kfayard said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I would want the best odds.
> ...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

TrailDogs said:


> FYI, your yellow dog is a handsome boy.


Thank you for saying that. He was what people here call, "my heart dog", although he was, as I said, a maniac. I had had the best Golden in the world-a real trooper and a real lady-before him. I raised her from when she was six weeks old and she had a fabulous pedigree. She was a Tigathoes dog with great looks and a great temperament. I had her when my daughter was born and she was very gentle with the baby. After my Golden, Brit, died, I didn't rush to get another dog. But when my daughter was in kindergarten we decided to get another dog...and ended up with Biscuit.

He was the opposite of Brit in every way and my mother, who had adored Brit, couldn't stand him. She called him my, "big brute of a dog". But he was smart as a whip and understood everything. One just couldn't let him get into a prey drive!!!

He bit strangers who came onto my front porch, but was fine if I let them inside and closed the door. He let anyone come in the back door.

NewfieMom


----------

